# Winnipeg Gamers



## Darth Shoju

I know there has been a request for less OT threads, but there don't seem to be too many up right now and this should be a quick one, so I hope it's ok. 

Anyway...I've noticed in my time here that we seem to have quite a few ENworld members from Winnipeg. So who all is from the 'Peg? Anyone looking to start a game going or join an on-going campaign? 

Also, if you want to discuss more local gaming info without tying up ENworld's message boards, come on over to my group's boards: http://www.fggs.org/messageboards/ , or you can just go to http://www.fggs.org to check out our main site and then click on the boards link. (I also hope this shameless plug isn't against the rules of ENworld...I can't remember and the faq is down atm).


----------



## Arnwyn

We Winnipegers are *everywhere*...


----------



## WinnipegDragon

Count my wife and I (both gamers) on that list...

We are in a game currently, but have some ups and downs with the group.  Might be interested in something new...

If there are enough interested bodies, we should start talking!


----------



## Darth Shoju

I'm in two campaigns atm, and I'm not sure if I'll be able to convince my fiance to let me get into too many more; maybe in the future if one of those falls through. However, with all the gamers I know (including ones I don't actually game with, just know from work), I'm sure I could put you in contact with someone. 

But who knows, why don't we keep in touch and see what develops?

Any other Winnipeggers out there looking for a gaming table to belly-up to?


----------



## WinnipegDragon

Dare I say it?  *bump*

Speak up, O fellow Winnipegers!


----------



## Volaran

Add me to the list.  Not looking for any games just now though.


----------



## Darth Shoju

Volaran said:
			
		

> *Add me to the list.  Not looking for any games just now though. *




MUWAHAHAHA!
Our ranks swell by the minute! 
Soon we will be able to act, and the WORLD WILL TREMBLE AT OUR FEE.....err..umm..

*ahem*

I mean, hey Volaran.


----------



## BOZ

isn't algolei from winnipeg?


----------



## Darth Shoju

Hmm not sure. Though that does sound familiar.


----------



## Eridanis

Scooted over to Gamers Seeking Gamers - where it certainly is on-topic!


----------



## Darth Shoju

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Scooted over to Gamers Seeking Gamers - where it certainly is on-topic!  *




Ahh, you are correct, oh noble mod. I had forgotten this forum existed!

Thanks.


----------



## WinnipegDragon

I think we should all be banned.  Posting in the wrong forum.  What were we thinking!

Thank you merciful and gracious Moderator.  We are humble before you.

Umm...  I might be over reacting a bit, eh?


----------



## Volaran

Darth Shoujo, I noticed on your profile you list Fedex phone lacky as your employment.  Do you by chance work for Converges on their Fedex contract?


----------



## Darth Shoju

Volaran said:
			
		

> *Darth Shoujo, I noticed on your profile you list Fedex phone lacky as your employment.  Do you by chance work for Converges on their Fedex contract? *




Yup. I'm Quickship Tier 2. *sigh* You?


----------



## Volaran

Student and airline lackey myself, but my regular DM and a few other people I know work in there...hmm, not sure what the brand is now that I think, but the division that does tech support for a broadband company in the states.

From his description, Converges sounds reasonably full of gamers of the pen and paper or CRPG crowds...which is good, as he's mentioned without the high grade of work place conversation, the phone crews would have gone quite mad and cracked open each others' skulls to feast on the goo inside.

If nothing else, it painted an interesting picture.


----------



## Darth Shoju

Ahh ok. He's probably AT&T Broadband then. Lol and yes he's correct, there is a rather high percentage of gamers of every type here. And he's right about the goo feasting too. Insanity is only a few calls away around here at all times


----------



## jeffh

FWIW I'm in Winnipeg too, and another employee of the company mentioned a couple of other times here.  However, I am not looking for a game right now, I'm too busy to really run the ones I'm already DMing the way I'd ideally want to!


----------



## Darth Shoju

Does everyone here mind if I just keep you on a list of Winnipeg gamers? I understand that many of you aren't looking to get in on games, but I figure it will be nice to have a list of locals that can be notified (or can put out word) when someone is looking to get in on a game. I'd basically just have a list of ENworld screen names, I'm not looking to gather personal info or anything. In reality, I guess this forum is probably best for gamers seeking gamers though. Lol I' m rambling. 

Well, if anyone wants to discuss things locally or whatnot, come to our group's site at http://www.fggs.org and click on the forums link. If you're looking to get into a game you might as well post in this forum, but you can contact me here through PM or through my group's site through PM (screen name is the same) too, and I'll send out a quick ENworld PM or email to everyone who wants to be on the list. 

*whew*

Sound good?


----------



## Volaran

I would not mind being on such a list.  Make it so.


----------



## Darth Shoju

Sweet. Consider it done.


----------



## Darth Shoju

oops. Double post.


----------



## Davek

Signing in.


----------



## Volaran

Heh, bumping this up, as my stance has changed.


My current game seems to have fallen through, as a small break has dragged on for more than a month, with the current DM currently swamped by work and spending the little free time he has with his fiance (which makes sense, as the best route to _keep_ his fiance ^_-), another main player off for weeks at a time trucking, ect.

So, wanting to get in some gaming before the summer ends, I'm hoping one of the Winnipeg groups whose members have posted here might have an opening.

A little bit about me, in case anyone wants to know if I'd be appropriate for their group.

I'm a 22 year old male college student currently attending the University of Manitoba, though on break for the summer.  I live in St. James, but commuting wouldn't be difficult if necessary.   I have vague preferrences for a 'serious' game, so people of my own age group or older would be great (no slights intended).  I've got a good grasp of the d20 system, and a fair assortment of books.  I've DMed in the past, though I have no desire to do so right now, and have been described as a "DM friendly player".

Should anyone be interested in allowing me into their group, I have no issues with taking over NPCs or whatever the DM might think would let me slide into the middle of a campaign.  I also have no problems with joining a campaign on a temporary basis to see if I jive with the group's style.  No hard feelings if I don't.

I'm free most week nights, and weekends.

...and I think that about covers it.  ^_^

My RL name is Nick, and replies here or via e-mail would be great.


----------



## Omand

*Another Winnipeger*



			
				Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I know there has been a request for less OT threads, but there don't seem to be too many up right now and this should be a quick one, so I hope it's ok.
> 
> Anyway...I've noticed in my time here that we seem to have quite a few ENworld members from Winnipeg. So who all is from the 'Peg? Anyone looking to start a game going or join an on-going campaign?




Hello,

I thought that I should chime in as a Winnipeger in this discussion.  I am not currently in a game, would like to be, but cannot really commit at the moment due to life/work pressures.

It is good to know that there are quite a few of us around, however.

Cheers!

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## buckstarr

Signing in as as another fellow 'pegger......


----------



## Omand

Hello again,

I just thought that I should add that I am OK with having my screen name on a list of Winnpipeg Gamers.  That is if DarthShoju is still out there and compiling such a list.


----------



## Omand

Hello,

Any other Winnipeg gamers browsing the boards these days?

Cheers


----------



## Volaran

Omand said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Any other Winnipeg gamers browsing the boards these days?
> 
> Cheers





I'm still around, and I see several of the other posters to this thread around the boards.  I also feel like mentioning that this very thread helped me find a group to play with.  Dave, Ken and Craig are some stand up guys.


----------



## buckstarr

Were still around....

I currently play in one game, but would like to get another one going. Anybody in the 'peg want to get a group going, or looking for another player?

Let me know

Thx.


----------



## Omand

Hello,

Just bumping this thread up the boards to see it attracts any more attention.

Cheers


----------



## Davek

Volaran said:
			
		

> I'm still around, and I see several of the other posters to this thread around the boards.  I also feel like mentioning that this very thread helped me find a group to play with.  Dave, Ken and Craig are some stand up guys.




Gee your making me blush


----------



## Seri

Hi lo

Well I'm in Winnipeg, as is thatdarncat, we may be interested in a game, or even a coffee meeting with some of you guys, and gals 

You can add us to the list


----------



## thatdarncat

Yup, I work right downtown, so if anyone else is down there and wants to meet for coffee etc, it's cool


----------



## buckstarr

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Yup, I work right downtown, so if anyone else is down there and wants to meet for coffee etc, it's cool





A buch of us are going to try and meet on Dec 13th. (place is yet to be determined). If anybody's interested go to dnd.meetup.com and  just look up Winnipeg. So far there is about 8 of us planning on meeting.

If you have any questions/comments please feel free to email or post here.

Hope some of you can make it.

Later
G


----------



## Omand

buckstarr said:
			
		

> A buch of us are going to try and meet on Dec 13th. (place is yet to be determined). If anybody's interested go to dnd.meetup.com and  just look up Winnipeg. So far there is about 8 of us planning on meeting.
> 
> If you have any questions/comments please feel free to email or post here.
> 
> Hope some of you can make it.
> 
> Later
> G




Hello,

Seems I have not kept in touch with this thread.  Would love to get together on the 13th, but I have to work all day in Portage la Prairie.  Perhaps some other time.

I will check on dnd.meetup.com later as well.

Cheers


----------



## thatdarncat

Sorry to hear you won't be able to make it. Seri and I are going to be there, and hopefully we'll be bringing at least one friend.


----------



## LaernonGM

*Serious Weekly Campaign in St. Vital*

Hi there,
In November of 2004, I'll be in need of 1 (maybe 2) new players for a Wednesday night, 6:30 - 10:00 pm Rolemaster campaign.
Previous roleplaying experience preferred, but no need to know the system.  You must be 18+.
Its highly detailed, open ended and very complex.  Player death is completely dependant upon your play - but the GM is only the referee.  No actions to keep you alive nor to unfairly kill you.
If you never take notes, are only looking for a hack n slash - do not apply.
If you like it complex, with a long history, multiple cultures, Empires, a war, cults, 5 dictionaries, and over 3,000 NPCs tracked regularly by the GM - then its for you.
Every effort has been made to make the campaign feel "real".  The primary motto of the campaign is "The NPCs don't know they are NPCs."

Contact me to know more.
Randy at rcamhm@hotmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## Torak Stoneweaver

*The List*

Might as well put me there for interest sake!  Not looking for a new game right now but hey, who knows...


----------



## Algolei

BOZ said:
			
		

> isn't algolei from winnipeg?



Yes.

I can finally use the search function on ENWorld!  Yay!!  And that's how I found this thread.  

SWM
39
Currently on hiatus from my multiple D&D campaigns.
Homeless person.


----------



## jeffh

Wow... I'm surprised this thread is still going (or going again, as the case may be). If I'd realized a few days sooner, maybe one or two of you would be in the new campaign I just launched!  Just to remind people how long ago this thread started, the last time I posted I worked for Convergys; I quit that gig over a year ago now.

Actually, if anyone looks at the following and says "that's perfect for me", I might be able to sneak one more body in. Some people still haven't finished their characters, partly because it's a new system for most of them (the players have all gamed before, some quite a lot, but only one is an experienced hand at d20) and I'm throwing a LOT of options at them.  (About twice as many classes and three times as many feats as the PH, for example.)

The new game is using a roughly 50/50 mix of 3.5 and AU with some concepts from Rokugan, UA and other sources thrown in, plus house rules such as a point-based system for buying feats. Half the house rules are just to keep it all internally consistent and resolve conflicts between the two. It takes place in the old Mystara setting, using the Dungeon adventure path. Does that sound worth discussing at a coffee meeting to anyone?


----------



## Algolei

jeffh said:
			
		

> Wow... I'm surprised this thread is still going (or going again, as the case may be).



Like I said--now I can use the Search function!  Found my name and just _*had*_ to respond.

If I had time, I'd be interested in a game, since my current campaigns seem to have sputtered out (one player just started university, another is in love, and a third is working hard to support his family).

But now I don't have the time either.  Weird how that works out!


----------



## Davek

Winnipeg made it into sluggy today. Hooray!


----------



## Algolei

Good grief!

http://www.sluggy.com/daily.php?date=041005



> "We're mildly unpleasant!"
> "Boo.  Sorry!"




http://www.sluggy.com/



> "Note:  The word 'eh' has been digitally added for improved credibility."




Uh-oh, _somebody's_ been to Winnipeg!


----------



## LaernonGM

*Kind of Funny*

Its always interesting to see Winnipeg mentioned pretty well anywhere - and more so in anything gaming related!

Randy
GM twice a week


----------



## LaernonGM

*Any Other Winnipeggers?*

Is that it for the Winnipeggers on ENWorld?
I figured there were more of us, but perhaps they are all lurking...

C'mon, announce yourself with a post!

Randy


----------



## Vchan

*Raises hand*

I'm a Peg gamer too.  Fairly new to the forums, some of the names from this thread I recognize, some I dont.


Looking for a Dnd3.5 group/campaign to join.  Drop me a line if you want to talk about it!


----------



## Cyrivel

Volaran said:
			
		

> I'm still around, and I see several of the other posters to this thread around the boards. I also feel like mentioning that this very thread helped me find a group to play with. Dave, Ken and Craig are some stand up guys.




Woah, creepy! My name is Craig, I'm the Dm. Have a Dave and a Ken in my group, but didn't meet them through this site. Just wierd reading that post.

BTW, I am a standup guy!


----------



## Cyrivel

Also a Winnipeger.  I'm interested in going for coffee, if anyone else is.  Currently DM a campaign, but I'm looking for another game where I can be a PC.

Any takers...?


----------



## Lord Ryzner

*Question*

Wow.  With so many gamers in Winnipeg you'd figure that we could host one hell of a CON.  Do we have anything dedicated to RPG nowdays?  I remember WINCON a long time ago, but I don't think it's around anymore.  Maybe Devilbat should set something up.  He is a kick ass DM and has some pretty good organizational skills...


----------



## devilbat

I would love to drive Wincon out of this city.  Or better yet create a true RPG Con, rather then a "media" Con, or whatever those elitests call it.


----------



## Davek

Every Spring and some Fall's, my group head out on a joint Fishing and Gaming weekend. Fish all day and game all night    forget sleep   

I have always thought it would be a good idea to expand this into a much larger group and rent a lodge or something, and then invite 'guest' DM's to entertain us. Although that might be somewhat more expensive than your average Con, it brings together two of the strengths of the Winnipeg/Manitoba area.


----------



## jeffh

devilbat said:
			
		

> I would love to drive Wincon out of this city.  Or better yet create a true RPG Con, rather then a "media" Con, or whatever those elitests call it.




Do you mean Keycon? Wincon is LONG gone.

And I doubt very much that Winnipeg can support a gaming-only con, despite the fact that personally I would be vastly more interested in that than in Keycon. (Exhibit A... Wincon is long gone.) I think the best way to go is to try to improve the gaming at Keycon (it's a travesty that there is NO d20 among the tiny handful of tabletop RPG events there). Brian Mitchell has done fairly impressive things on the TCG front; we need an RPG equivalent. And it ain't gonna be me; not nearly high enough of a profile, and I don't really have the people skills.


----------



## devilbat

> Do you mean Keycon? Wincon is LONG gone.
> 
> And I doubt very much that Winnipeg can support a gaming-only con, despite the fact that personally I would be vastly more interested in that than in Keycon. (Exhibit A... Wincon is long gone.) I think the best way to go is to try to improve the gaming at Keycon (it's a travesty that there is NO d20 among the tiny handful of tabletop RPG events there). Brian Mitchell has done fairly impressive things on the TCG front; we need an RPG equivalent. And it ain't gonna be me; not nearly high enough of a profile, and I don't really have the people skills.




You're right, I meant KeyCon, as a  matter of fact I typed KeyCon, then for some reason edited to WinCon.

I tried to improve the gaming situation at KeyCon a few years ago.  I ran four games throughout the weekend, which made out roughly 50% of all RPG'ing at the Con.  I hooked them up with another guy who agreed to run some games, I supplied prizes for them, as well as donating a crap load of adventures and supplies.  All I received from it was headaches, ungratefullness and attitude.  They even had the audacity to tell me I couldn't visit their after hours hospitality areas, because I was a lowly "Volunteer".  I personally think they wanted us out because we were garnering to much attention from their women.   Needless to say I will never be back.




> Every Spring and some Fall's, my group head out on a joint Fishing and Gaming weekend. Fish all day and game all night  forget sleep




We used to do that as well, only the drinking, eating, hiking and water volleyball were more prevelant then gaming or fishing.


----------



## jeffh

devilbat said:
			
		

> I tried to improve the gaming situation at KeyCon a few years ago.  I ran four games throughout the weekend, which made out roughly 50% of all RPG'ing at the Con. I hooked them up with another guy who agreed to run some games, I supplied prizes for them, as well as donating a crap load of adventures and supplies.  All I received from it was headaches, ungratefullness and attitude.  They even had the audacity to tell me I couldn't visit their after hours hospitality areas, because I was a lowly "Volunteer".  I personally think they wanted us out because we were garnering to much attention from their women.   Needless to say I will never be back.




There are lots of people involved in the running of Keycon in any given year who are ungrateful, power-tripping, insane, or some unholy combination of the three, no question. (The one good thing is that their identities change significantly every year, though a lot less than they try to make it sound like when they're addressing complaints and suggestions.) Staying in the hospitality areas is an especially sore spot, has been for years. It's been repeatedly complained about and it's always fallen on deaf ears because the people who are most obnoxious about it are usually the same people you have to complain to. And judging by how poorly I was treated the one year I _asked_ if I could volunteer (they *wouldn't let me*, for no particular reason as far as I could tell, and they made it clear the perks of doing so were basically nonexistent anyway), I can only assume they treat their actual volunteers like utter crap compared to should-be-similar organizations I've done that sort of work for, no question there. 

The SCA has decided not to participate this year, for similar reasons. Their demos are among the most popular events there; it costs them significant money to have the presence there that they normally do and they get next to nothing out of it (not even new members, usually - even the people most enthusiastic about the dance demo, for example, don't seem to make the connection that they can come out on a weekly basis and do exactly the same thing if they want). One prevailing opinion there, which I tend to think is probably right, is that Keycon needs the SCA more than the SCA needs Keycon. Another is that maybe pulling out for a year will make the Keycon people wake up and realize there are serious issues there. On this front, I think they are too optomistic. Most of the people involved are too thick-headed and egotistical to notice anything that isn't directly about them.

So yeah, I'm not surprised your experiences have sucked, and I don't blame you for having the attitude you do.

The world is run by those who show up. In the case of Winnipeg fandom, the sad truth is that most of the people who can be relied upon to be there to help organize the Con have little other than reliability going for them.

Now you've got me curious who you are. There's a pretty good chance you're someone I know, in fact I think I have a guess who. Would you mind PMing me your real name? (Or replying with it, if you're cool with that.) [EDIT: Never mind, apparently I can't receive PMs}


----------



## devilbat

> Now you've got me curious who you are. There's a pretty good chance you're someone I know, in fact I think I have a guess who. Would you mind PMing me your real name? (Or replying with it, if you're cool with that.)




I highly doubt you know who I am, although I'd love to hear your guess.  I keep myself at the very back of the gaming closet.  I have a fairly high profile (not a local celebrity or politician, by any stretch), but in certain circles, I'm well known.  The abuse I would receive from co-workers would be terrible, even if only one found out.

Feel free to email me at devilbat01 AT hotmail.com to continue the "Who am I?" conversation.




> The SCA has decided not to participate this year, for similar reasons.




I am so happy to hear that.



> Staying in the hospitality areas is an especially sore spot, has been for years. It's been repeatedly complained about and it's always fallen on deaf ears because the people who are most obnoxious about it are usually the same people you have to complain to.




I found them to be a very tight cliq.  Once their women saw some new blood, the brood wanted us out of there fast.  I guess it's their way of keeping girlfriends.

Anyway this seems to have moved far away from "Gamers meeting Gamers" in Winnipeg.  I'll start up a Winnipeggers thread in the off topic section.  

Everybody out of the pool and into the Hottub.


----------



## jeffh

devilbat said:
			
		

> I highly doubt you know who I am, although I'd love to hear your guess.  I keep myself at the very back of the gaming closet.  I have a fairly high profile (not a local celebrity or politician, by any stretch), but in certain circles, I'm well known.  The abuse I would receive from co-workers would be terrible, even if only one found out.




I find that somewhat hard to believe. In this day and age, in a relatively liberal locale like Winnipeg, my default assumption - note, default, it is defeasible - is that the worst you'd get is some good-natured ribbing, even if you're a priest or something.


----------



## LaernonGM

*Remember Wingames?*

About a 1,000 years ago (OK, maybe 21) I was president of the U of M Gaming Club and we ran a "gaming only" convention at the U of M - called WinGames.  Not sure if any of you are old enough to remember that.
We had 128 D&D gamers in a single event that eventually got down to a single group of the best roleplayers.  Everyone in the last group got a prize and the overall winner got a sword.

We also ran Call of Clthulu, Car Wars, Squad Leader, Top Secret and a bunch of other games.

I think it IS possible to run a gaming only convention, just that the first couple of years would be tough getting out the word of mouth.

Sponsors used to be pretty good, though there were more "big" gaming companies back then.


----------



## devilbat

I think gaining sponsorship would be tough. Given the way the rpg market is going (i.e purchasing on the web) I doubt that either of the Winnipeg based stores cana fford to help support a con.  Not to mention we would do everything we could to destroy the current Con, which is primarily controlled by the unfriendly folks at Pendragon.  So no help from them.


----------



## LaernonGM

*Back to Original Topic - Gamers in Winnipeg*

So, who wants to make the list and how do we make it available?

My name is Randy - I run one campaign twice a week (two different groups of players).
My primary game is Rolemaster, but I play nearly anything in RPGs and boardgames.

Next?


----------



## devilbat

I'll post to keep this bumped.

I run a weekly to bi-weekly 3.5 ed. Forgotten Realms campaign.  I have run many systems over the years but I keep coming back to D&D and  Classic Deadlands.  Two of the posters from this thread are in my game (Cyrivel and Lord Ryzner) and a third is a lurker around these parts.


----------



## Davek

Greetings,

I am currently running an online 3.0 game, and have a PnP 3.0 game on hold right now. One of my players is trying his hand at DMing so we are trying that out.

I also play in a d6 StarWars game that runs both PnP and Online.

In regards to an new Con in Winnipeg, how abpout having periodic Game Days, like those I have seen mentioned in other areas, just pick a Saturday every 3/4 months get together and have an all day gaming session.


----------



## Jeffa

I am looking for a new group and i dont really know where to start but i saw this and thought it might be worth a try.  My Name is Jeff and i have background in D&D, and WFRP.  I am looking for a mature gaming group that still knows how to have fun.  I am available pretty much every day, so i guess post or email me if you have an opening i would love to join.   Thanks!


----------



## devilbat

Davek said:
			
		

> In regards to an new Con in Winnipeg, how abpout having periodic Game Days, like those I have seen mentioned in other areas, just pick a Saturday every 3/4 months get together and have an all day gaming session.




I'd be in to that.  Of course I'd have to wear a mask to keep my secret identity.


----------



## devilbat

Jeffa said:
			
		

> I am looking for a new group and i dont really know where to start but i saw this and thought it might be worth a try.  My Name is Jeff and i have background in D&D, and WFRP.  I am looking for a mature gaming group that still knows how to have fun.  I am available pretty much every day, so i guess post or email me if you have an opening i would love to join.   Thanks!




Good luck Jeff, and welcome to EnWorld.  If I get an opening, I'll post it.  You may want to post your email, so people can contact you.


----------



## Jeffa

Sure just give me a email at jeffreya@gmail.com.  Thanks


----------



## 13garth13

*Just checking in, eh ;-)*

Winnipeger to the core (well, grew up in Northwestern ON, but what the hey ;-)

   Currently dwelling in Tampa, FL and thus not really looking for new games, but figured I should add my name to the Winterpeg chorus   

   Looking forward to my Xmas visit and shovelling some snow (no, really.... .....I'm not joking....)

    Cheers,
    Colin


----------

